# Today was a good day!



## bydand (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a couple of photos from this afternoon.  Took the Ruffians out shooting and this is the oldest, Nick.  He was a trooper!  I took out a mix of handguns and rifles and the little turkey had tried every one of them by the time we packed up to head home.  The one with the rifle was just after he touched off the old standby Winchester model 94 in the prerequisite 30-30 caliber.  He ended up shooting the Ruger 10/22, the 30-30 mentioned earlier, and even my .270 Winchester. For the handguns he shot my .22 revolver (the one in the photos), my little Walther PPK knockoff in .380, The Ruger Security Six in .357 Mag (with full loads I might add with pride) and even the old Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44 Mag (again with full loads).  The .44 and the .357 was a one time only deal for the day for him, but I can tell from the gleam in his eye, the bug has bit good.

The two youngest just thought playing with their trucks at the other end of the gravel pit was much more entertaining than being around something so silly as this.  The 2nd oldest was interested in taking his turn with the .22 rifle, but wasn't ready for the others today.  I am going to make a portable shooting bench/table to toss in the back of the Suburban when we go out again, it will make it even easier for the guys to get into good habits.


----------



## Carol (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!

Scott that is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Tames D (Sep 14, 2007)

Great stuff. How old is Nick? I'm trying to get an idea when to introduce my kids to shooting real guns.


----------



## bydand (Sep 14, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Great stuff. How old is Nick? I'm trying to get an idea when to introduce my kids to shooting real guns.



Nick will be 10 this January, the next one, Alex will be 8 just before Christmas.  While Alex enjoys it, you have to watch him like a hawk.  I got my own .22 when I was 8 (still have it) an old single shot my Grandfather used as a kid.  There is no way either of mine were/are ready at 8, but Nick will be seeing one under the tree this Christmas, leaning toward a bolt action .22. Nick and Alex both started shooting bb-guns at about 6.  Today was Nick's first time with handguns.  The photos of him with the revolver is the first shot he ever took with a handgun.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 15, 2007)

Now if more peoples fathers took the trouble to do stuff like this then maybe there'd be fewer 'teens messing around with guns in a bad way.


----------



## grydth (Sep 15, 2007)

I think giving children the skills to defend themselves, their family and their country is one of the most important things we can pass along as parents. Passing along the mindset is equally important as so many others are being processed as sheeple.

My oldest daughter learned just before she turned 10, same age as I did. My youngest daughter may take a little longer, I want her to settle down a little. The age we teach them at depends on the child.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 15, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Now if more peoples fathers took the trouble to do stuff like this then maybe there'd be fewer 'teens messing around with guns in a bad way.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## anubis4b (Sep 19, 2007)

I did the same with my 12 year old son today.  .22 rifle, 20 gauge, .40 S&W, .45 ACP, .44 magnum (also a 1 timer).  Now he's asking for a Ruger 10/22 for Christmas.  We'll see what Mama says.


----------



## bydand (Sep 19, 2007)

anubis4b said:


> I did the same with my 12 year old son today.  .22 rifle, 20 gauge, .40 S&W, .45 ACP, .44 magnum (also a 1 timer).  Now he's asking for a Ruger 10/22 for Christmas.  We'll see what Mama says.



Yeah, the Ruger 10/22 is my favorite 22 rifle by far!  While I would like to get my oldest one, I just think the nature of the semi-automatic is a bit of a safety stretch for somebody his age.  I like the idea of a bolt action because they have more than a single shot at their disposal, just not as rapidly, or ready as in a semi-auto.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 20, 2007)

I learned to shoot out 'in the field' with a bolt action and I always thought that the nature of the mechanism made you consider your shot that much more carefully than a semi-auto.

Mind you, not as much as the single-shot, dropping-block, 410 shotgun I used to use on 'Vermin Patrol' on the farm.  I had cut down cartridges too (the farmer used to take some powder out 'cos he reckoned I was too small to handle the kick) so I had to be extra careful with my aiming and distance judgement.


----------

